# Cover scents



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

It can smell nasty, but when hunting with a bow or shotgun this in my opionion is the only way to be pulling the trigger at twelve yards when the predatore is licking thier chops thinking about the meal they are going to get. I use red fox urine. What do you use ?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't do a whole lot of shotgunning so for the type of hunting i do i think it is just another marketing idea. I just always keep the wind in my face and if they go down wind stop them and shoot. I am hunting the wide open though and i just don't think your going to fool a coyotes nose. just my two cents


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with Brad T. Use the wind to your advantage. Monday I called in a coyote to under 50 yards. I had been eating Jalapeno deer jerkey all day and sipping on coffee. Some people don't put on their camo until they get out of the truck. I wear mine all day. It may have some negative effects, but playing the wind seems fine for me.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

Oh i tottlay agree with you two. But 90 percent of the time i hunt in woods so thick, that the yotes circle around and i don't see them, and often are shot down wind. The fox are the same way. When hunting hills, prarie or or fields i just have the wind in my face.


----------



## halligm (Jan 17, 2005)

I like to use some Fox Pee, we hunt very wide open ranges here in South Dakota. I use a stuffed red fox as decoy, spray him down w/a little Pee and set him out about 20yds in front of me. That way the Yote can fix his eyes on something besides the call. Sometimes I put a speaker w/him and use a digital caller. But mostly mouth calls.

If you want to attend a calling contest and share ideas or just see our results this year check out the Coyote Page of www.sodakadventure.com we have lots of pictures up and a bunch of contest listings and results.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I think we will attend one or two events they look fun.


----------

